# Sadie, 15 years of friendship



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Sadie was a beautiful girl!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm sure it was a wonderful 15 years with this beauty. I'm sure she will be thought of often.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

She was beautiful. I'm so sorry for your loss. Heartbreaking, isn't it?


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

A life long lived...she was beautiful....RIP Sadie


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Sadie, she was a beautiful girl. You had 15 years of her love and loyalty. I know she is missed. 

Sweet dreams beautiful girl.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Sadie ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## Photosbykev (Jun 12, 2011)

Sophie_Mom said:


> She was beautiful. I'm so sorry for your loss. Heartbreaking, isn't it?


When you tell people you've lost a dog and everyone in the family was completely distraught over the loss, only other dog owners will understand the pain. She is missed every day.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a beautiful grande dame you are Sadie. I'm so sorry for your loss but celebrate a long life, well lived. Hugs to you and yours.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

She was a beautiful girl, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your love for Sadie is clear in many ways, not least that she lived to be 15. 

Run free at the Bridge, sweet Sadie, where you will be forever young and healthy! There are lots of Golden angels there to show you the ropes and teach you where they hide the tennis balls.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Sadie was and is still beautiful, we will see them again. We all will be REALLY busy then, all those tennis balls to throw! and fetching for me, my Casey thought it was great fun watching me retrieve .


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sadie*

Rest in peace, Sweet Sadie and give my Smooch and Snobear big puppy kisses from me!

Sadie was a beautiful girl!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl. Truly we all understand the pain. We lost our Di on 5/21. I'm sure Di and Sadie are great friends.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How wonderful that you had her with you for 15 years! But I am so very sorry for your loss. Many of us have been down that road recently.. it's very painful.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sadie was beautiful - I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I too am very sorry for your loss! She was obviously a very cherished member of your family. We all understand that attachment only too well.

I loved your picture of her. She was a lovely girl.

best wishes, Kim


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.....what a beautiful girl Sadie was.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a beautiful lady she was! How fortunate you er to have had her so long and hae so many years of memories. But memories do not make up for the warm tongue, soft eyes, cuddles. I am so sorry for you loss


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I am so sorry for you, but "15 years of friendship"....that is such a good thought.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Sorry for your lost and pain. It's hard losing them.


----------



## arkpark (May 5, 2011)

What a lovely old gal. I wish all our goldens could be lucky enough to live such a good long life. Sleep soft dear Sadie.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Sadie, it's always so hard letting them go, but they leave behind so many wonderful memories that never leave us


----------

